# pouches,totes,bags



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

bradcanada said:


> Hi I am new to this site and fairly new to the electrical trade. I am just wondering what most people find work the best and why. I was also wondering if guys that have totes find themselves as efficient as they would be with a pouch.
> 
> Thanks


I love my tool bag its the CLC 1539 model but i only have a small service pouch. it all comes down to what you do whether it be resi, commercial or industrial and what you are most comfortable with. I hate pouches and much rather work out of my bag for installs but for service calls i use a bucketboss pouch that has a sleeve that fits in my back pocket.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

I so love my Louis Vuitton toolbag.....although I must keep a close eye on it, as I notice the boys on site eyeing it up:laughing:

Seriously though, I have had less tools go missing, due to the fact that they don't like to go through my "purse":laughing:


----------



## bduerler (Oct 2, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I so love my Louis Vuitton toolbag.....although I must keep a close eye on it, as I notice the boys on site eyeing it up:laughing:
> 
> Seriously though, I have had less tools go missing, due to the fact that they don't like to go through my "purse":laughing:


 wow thats awesome:laughing::thumbup:


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I bring a buzzline bag and also bring a occidental electrician tool belt. it all depends on what i am doing. occidental toolbelt 1579. and buzzline 45-142 arial tool bucket. Both expensive but they will last.


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

Well I have several tool pouches that I use. I have a klein pouch, that I mainly use for residential, I have a ideal pouch that I use for Commercial work. Both pouches have a four pocket nail apron on the left side. For service calls, and those jobs that do not require to wear a tool pouch. I have a CLC pouch that I altered with a craftsman pouch and a couple of klein pouches as well.. I have also made it stronger with some HVAC parts.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum bradcanada.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I have gotten quite used to a tool box actually...but if I wasn't using a toolbox I would have an Ideal tough tote!


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I have gotten quite used to a tool box actually...but if I wasn't using a toolbox I would have an Ideal tough tote!


 I am a tool pouch guy myself.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I am a tool pouch guy myself.


 
Yea, so was I for many years...I stopped wearing it because my back hurts like heck after about 20 minutes of wearing the thing. And I just couldn't fit all the tools I use all the time into it. 

At least with a tool box I know I have everything I need inside of it...and I can lock it so my tools don't run away on me. To each his own though!:thumbsup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> I so love my Louis Vuitton toolbag.....although I must keep a close eye on it, as I notice the boys on site eyeing it up:laughing:
> 
> Seriously though, I have had less tools go missing, due to the fact that they don't like to go through my "purse":laughing:


OK, so do you really have a Louis Vuitton purse for use as a tool bag







?


----------



## bradcanada (Dec 10, 2009)

resitoolpouch.jpg (119.1 KB, 0 views)

Is this the klein pouch? Is it still available? Where I live there is not alot of selection and hate to spend alot of money ordering a good pouch. I want a good leather pouch that will last a few years.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

bradcanada said:


> resitoolpouch.jpg (119.1 KB, 0 views)
> 
> Is this the klein pouch? Is it still available? Where I live there is not alot of selection and hate to spend alot of money ordering a good pouch. I want a good leather pouch that will last a few years.


http://www.service.kleintools.com/c...YYDSC(L1000):Tool Pouches, Belts & Suspenders

there ya go.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

All of this:








Fits in here:








But I use this most days:


----------



## bradcanada (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Had a pouch when I was an apprentice. Then a 5 gallon bucket when I was a JW. Then a hard case when I was doing electronics (drives and controls). Now I just throw everything into a soft case made for power tools and leave it in my basement.


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

bradcanada said:


> resitoolpouch.jpg (119.1 KB, 0 views)
> 
> Is this the klein pouch? Is it still available? Where I live there is not alot of selection and hate to spend alot of money ordering a good pouch. I want a good leather pouch that will last a few years.


Yes, It is a klein 5162. I have made several alterations to it to conform to my needs. I bought it in 98, and was shocked when it cost $50.00 No I hear it cost between $80-$100. Ideal has one similar, and Husky has one as well.


----------



## bradcanada (Dec 10, 2009)

I have seen the Ideal pouch, how do they compare, size,durability, quality?
Thanks for the replies


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Had a pouch when I was an apprentice. Then a 5 gallon bucket when I was a JW. Then a hard case when I was doing electronics (drives and controls). Now I just throw everything into a soft case made for power tools and leave it in my basement.


Retirement is for the birds.:laughing:


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

bradcanada said:


> I have seen the Ideal pouch, how do they compare, size,durability, quality?
> Thanks for the replies


I have the similar ideal pouch as well. I use it mainly for commercial work. I think it is smaller. Quality is just as good. I think Ideals warranty is better. at our local supply house there was a guy that brought in a pouch that was wore out, they replaced it. So after that I bought one too. 
My klein pouch is customized a little, so I may be spoiled thinking the ideal pouch is smaller.. I like them both thought. The ideal one is pictured too.


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> Had a pouch when I was an apprentice. Then a 5 gallon bucket when I was a JW. Then a hard case when I was doing electronics (drives and controls). Now I just throw everything into a soft case made for power tools and leave it in my basement.


you are suppose to pass the tools along to keep the trade alive right.


----------



## bradcanada (Dec 10, 2009)

thegoodelectrician said:


> Yes, It is a klein 5162. I have made several alterations to it to conform to my needs. I bought it in 98, and was shocked when it cost $50.00 No I hear it cost between $80-$100. Ideal has one similar, and Husky has one as well.



Just out of curiosity what type ofalterations have you made?


----------



## thegoodelectrician (Dec 13, 2009)

bradcanada said:


> Just out of curiosity what type ofalterations have you made?


Alteration 1: Added klein tape measure holder to the right side.
2. removed on divider on the inside, and replaced with a longer divider so that screwdrivers would not fall sideways. 
3. Added loops on the inside to hold common screwdrivers.
4. Added one addition loop to the outside of the pouch on the right side, this is to hold my liar(volt pen)
5. Added clip on the left side to hold my old nextel phone, or two way radio. Don't currently use it now, but I have not taken it off.

That is about it.
Thanks for asking.....I have not posted the rest of my pics of pouches, but I have seven pouches set up and ready to work.....All for me....I guess I am goofy huh?


----------



## bradcanada (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for replying, I bought the same pouch and just received it a couple weeks ago,any tips for breaking it in a little.


----------



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

bradcanada said:


> Thanks for replying, I bought the same pouch and just received it a couple weeks ago,any tips for breaking it in a little.


um, use it on the job? it'll break in just fine with the daily abuse of work.


----------

